# Moving pregnant cherry



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a cherry that has been carrying eggs for a couple weeks. She's in a tank with about 25 harlequin rasboras. I'm worried about the babies getting eaten and was wondering if I should move her? Will moving her stress her out and possibly cause her to drop the eggs? If I do move her is it better to move her to my shrimp only tank or to one of those breeder nets that would still be in the same tank? Any suggestions or experience would be appreciated.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

If you move her, she might lose the eggs cuz of stress.
If you do not move it, the babies might get eaten.
If you use a breeder net, the babies might escape.

If I was you, I would take the risk of moving her to the shrimp tank

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If you're really gentle when you move her, she should be fine.
I've even had some females shipped to me that were carrying, and they didn't drop them in transit, so I doubt she would drop them just getting moved across the room.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, I'd move her to the shrimp only tank... I actually just did the same thing yesterday with three pregnant cherries (didn't want my tetras snapping up the shrimplets) and they all are still carrying their eggs.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the quick responses. She's burrowed into a little cave at the moment but if she comes out then I'm going to move her. I haven't actually seen her for about a week so I thought maybe she had already dropped the eggs somewhere I hadn't noticed. Does anyone know how long until the eggs hatch once they're down in the swimmeret area? I've been wanting cherry babies for months but with no luck yet so I'm kind of excited.

Bill


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Once the eggs get carried by the shrimp, it's usually 3-4 week before you see some babies. I was like you once, and couldn't wait. It's definately very exciting, and a joy to wake up and find little flecks around the tank. Have fun, and be patient!  

-SULLY


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Sully said:


> I was like you once, and couldn't wait.
> 
> -SULLY


Makes me feel so young when you say it that way:biggrin: .

I did move her to the smaller shrimp tank and she seems to be doing fine. Seems every other time my cherries have gotten pregnant they have "dropped" the eggs so I'm a little nervous about that. I'm hoping it's because the males weren't old enough because they all seem happy otherwise.

One other thing is that I wanted to decide about moving her while I could see her so I posted here, at another plant forum and at the shrimpnow forum to get the most feedback I could quickly (thank you again). Anyway the answers I got here and at the other plant forum were fairly similar but the shrimp guys had a whole different take. Their immediate and unequivocal answer was to move the fish. I had to laugh that I hadn't even thought of this option. It just goes to show how looking at things from different places comes up with whole different answers.

Bill

PS
I'll let you know when it's time to pass out the cigars.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

*Update on moving pregnant Cherry*

Well I haven't been paying too much attention to this pregnant cherry shrimp because it's a moss jungle in this tank and it's hard to see anything even when I look. But yesterday I clearly saw babies on the glass - hooray! Thanks again for all the help.

Bill


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks PG. I am really excited about it.

Bill


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

ahhh, Pappa Bill congratulations!


----------

